# Longleaf Pine catepillars



## Buckshot00 (May 19, 2010)

I've got some catepillars feasting on my 3 1/2 year old longleaf pines. I have been just pulling them off with my hands. Is there a insecticide I could spray on the pines? They seem to favor the new needles. To edit: I believe they are red headed pine sawflies.


----------



## S Mc (May 20, 2010)

This pdf from Ohio gives some information on this pest. If these are red-headed pine sawfly larvae, they are definitely worth treating with prejudice.

They do have several recommendations on mechanical and biorational controls that are effective.

http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2554.html

Hope this is helpful.

Sylvia


----------



## Buckshot00 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks Sylvia.


----------



## AIM (May 21, 2010)

I had the European sawfly in a couple of pines. I hit em with carboryl. (or however you spell it)

Killed em dead... 

That stuff is like a wonder drug. Kills about everything that crawls, flies, stings, or chews...


----------



## S Mc (May 21, 2010)

"...kills about everything..."

And that is why it should be used with extreme prejudice.


----------



## AIM (May 22, 2010)

Except the box elder bug... Nothin seems to touch those things...
Either that or we just have so many box elders that I don't notice the dead ones....


----------

